# Mouse cage height?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

What is the minimum height for a mouse cage? I've heard 6 inches... and is taller better, or are shorter homes okay?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Height isn't really the most common thing they're interested in. You definitely want it to be tall enough that you can fit in the bedding and the house, with headroom between the house and the lid. And if you have water bottles inside instead of outside, you'll need enough height to fit the water bottle, a bit of a gap, and then bedding. I find that 5.5Gs can be a little short for some water bottles. If your ventilation is only on the lid (as in a glass tank), you don't want to increase the height past 12in. Ammonia and some other nasty gases don't air out well past 12in.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------

